# Reducing Locomotive Noise



## cholmes (Sep 20, 2013)

I ran my new Atlas GP9 on my test track and although it ran smoothly, there was a noticeable buzzing noise. I removed the body shell and ran the engine again. It ran smoothly and quietly and the buzzing was gone so I didn’t think I’d have to use Ron Bearden’s solution to noise. I had used thin styrene on my Atlas RS1 to reduce the noise but thought I’d use something that was more sound absorbent. I used silicone adhesive to attach small pieces of copier paper to the Gp9’s frame, reattached the body shell and ran the engine again. The difference was amazing! The buzzing was reduced by about 75%. I’d like to have the engine run as quietly as my Kato engines so I attached small strips of Taymia masking tape to the top and to both ends of the frame and again ran the engine with the shell attached. The photo shows the end result. The unit now runs as quietly and smoothly as my Kato engines and my Lifelike GP60.


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

My Atlas engines for the most part run very nice, not much noise at all.


----------



## cholmes (Sep 20, 2013)

I agree, my RS1 and the GP9 are the first ones to be a little noisy.


----------

